# New Switch put in



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron Senek sent me some wood tie striips all ready to go and I put down some code 250 brass to make my first switches. Second went a lot faster! Anyway, put one out yesterday, had another homemade type switch I had gotten years ago, it was about a #3 or 4, so this gives me better flow. I also put in a used #6 to get a nice straight shot to pass from the inner to the outer loop. It was part of that rail buyout I got awhile back. Even had the throw.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Good job Jerry 

I was looking at Kidmans site and I broke down and bought so USAT #6 switches ( very good sale offer).to replace my home made ones. I gave up and gave in.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

WHAT? The SWITCHMEISTER switched? HOW can this be? I'm in shock!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

He's got a new avatar too!!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry, you will be loving that new, smoother crossover! 

I started with 2 Aristo WR back to back, threw my HW coaches off the rails more than once. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That looks right nice, Jerry. Appears to be very smooth.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, it replaced one of those I got from you a few years back.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thought it might have been, Jerry. That one looks right nice.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

From what I recall that crossover was a mess but it looks fine now. Should be very smooth and trouble free. later RJD


----------



## fsfazekas (Feb 19, 2008)

Nicely done Jerry. Home made trackwork is quite satisfying.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you use Ten-Mile ground throws on USAT #6 turnouts? I would definitely be interested if they work better than Aristos (but I thought they were made in the same Chinese factory?)


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty uses all ten-Mile, I think.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah but up until now he's made his own. I was trying to figure out how to do it.


----------

